
Show HN: A Q&A Website for Feedback, Memes, Jokes, Info, and Help - bobbywordy
Link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatifhq.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatifhq.com</a>
Sign Up is Free and you can provide feedback if you like.
======
wingerlang
Is the name a play on [https://what-if.xkcd.com/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/)?

What does the HQ mean?

Why should one use this site over the thousands of other sites for Q&A's?
(askReddit/Quora/stack).

